# متجدد:موسوعة المهندس المدنى فى عالم التنفيذ ( عشرات من كتب وفيديوهات التنفيذ فى موضوع واحد )



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (23 مايو 2010)

سلام عليكم
 
 هذه محاولة منى لعمل موضوع شامل فى التنفيذ
يضم شتات الكتب والمقالات الموجوده على الانترنت
بحيث يسهل على الباحث الوصول إلى هدفه سواء كان مهندسا أو طالبا ( يريد معلومة بعينها أو يريد الموضوع من بدايته )
فى عالم التنفيذ الواسع 

كمان أى أحد يود المشاركة معنا بكتب فى الموضوع
أهلا وسهلا

نبدأ بسم الله

 -------------------------------------------------------

 أولا حقائب تدريب المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفنى والتديرب المهنى
 
 وبها شرح وتدريبات للفنى على كل من الأعمال التالية

 أعمال النجارة المسلحة

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/vtc12.htm 

أعمال الحدادة المسلحة

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/vtc23.htm 

أعمال البناء

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/vtc3.htm 

 أعمال اللياسة ( المحارة)

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/vtc4.htm 

 أعمال البلاط

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/vtc2.htm 

 أعمال الألومنيوم
 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/vtc5.htm 

 التمديدات الصحية

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/vtc7.htm 

 الكهرباء الانشائية

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/vtc9.htm 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

 سلامة مهنية
 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/books/supevision/1/scw/scw1.pdf 

 حساب وحصر الكميات

 1

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/books/supevision/1/scw/scw5.pdf 

 2

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/books/supevision/2/scw/scw2-6.pdf 

 3

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/books/supevision/3/scw/حساب%20وحصر%20الكميات-الكاملة.pdf 

 تقنية المواد المدنية

 1

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/books/supevision/1/scw/scw4.pdf 

 2

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/books/supevision/2/scw/scw2-5.pdf 

 3

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/books/supevision/3/scw/الكاملة-تقنية%20المواد%20المدنية.pdf 

 تقنية الانشاءات المدنية

 1

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/books/supevision/1/scw/scw3.pdf 

 2

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/books/supevision/2/scw/scw2-4.pdf 

 3

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/books/supevision/3/scw/كتاب%20تقنية%20الإنشاءات%20المدنية%20-%20الصف%20الثالث.pdf 

 تدريبات عملية

 1

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/books/supevision/1/scw/scw2.pdf 

 2

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/books/supevision/2/scw/scw2-1.pdf 

 3

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/books/supevision/3/scw/التدريب%20العملي.pdf 

 تطبيقات مدنية على الحاسب ( اكسل و أتوكاد)

 2

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/books/supevision/2/scw/scw2-3.pdf 

 3

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/books/supevision/3/scw/تطبيقات%20مدنية%20بالحاسب%20الآلي.pdf 

 قراءة ورسم المخططات

 2

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/books/supevision/2/scw/scw2-8.pdf 

 3

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/books/supevision/3/scw/قرأة%20ورسم%20المخططات.pdf 

 المساحة عملى
 2

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/books/supevision/2/scw/scw2-2.pdf 

 3

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/books/supevision/3/scw/المساحة%20العملية.pdf 

 الرسم التنفذى

 2

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/books/supevision/2/scw/scw2-7.pdf 

--------------------------------------------------------------------- 

 نستكمل بقية الكتب من المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفنى والتدريب المهنى

 مقررات الكليات التقنية المتعلقة بموضوعنا
 
 ----------------------------------------------

 أمن وسلامة

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/collegebook%20third/المدنية%20والمعمارية/pdf/أمن%20وسلامة.pdf 

 شدات (خشبية و خشبية ذات قوائم معدنية ) وتسليح

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/collegebook%20third/المدنية%20والمعمارية/pdf/ورش%20شدات%20وحديد%20تسليح.pdf 

 رسم انشائى

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/collegebook%20third/المدنية%20والمعمارية/pdf/الرسم%20الإنشائي.pdf 

 سلوك وظيفى و مهارات الاتصال

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/collegebook%20third/المدنية%20والمعمارية/pdf/السلوك%20الوظيفي.pdf 

 مســـــــــــــــــــاحة

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/collegebook%20third/المدنية%20والمعمارية/pdf/مساحة.pdf 

 كميات ومواصفات

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/collegebook%20third/المدنية%20والمعمارية/pdf/كميات%20ومواصفات.pdf 

 شبكات ميــــــــاه وصرف صحى

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/collegebook%20third/المدنية%20والمعمارية/pdf/شبكات%20المياه%20والصرف%20الصحي.pdf 

 تقنيات طرق
 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/collegebook%20third/المدنية%20والمعمارية/pdf/تقنيات%20الطرق.pdf 

 تقنيات وأعمال الخرسانة
 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/collegebook%20third/المدنية%20والمعمارية/pdf/تقنيات%20وأعمال%20الخرسانة.pdf 

 نظم انشاءات
 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/collegebook%20third/المدنية%20والمعمارية/pdf/نظم%20الإنشاءات.pdf 

 رسومات تنفيذية 1

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/collegebook%20third/المدنية%20والمعمارية/pdf/رسومات%20تنفيذية%201.pdf 

 رسومات تنفيذية -2
 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/collegebook%20third/المدنية%20والمعمارية/pdf/الرسومات%20التنفيذية%202.pdf 

 كميات ومواصفات معمارية

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/collegebook%20third/المدنية%20والمعمارية/pdf/كميات%20ومواصفات%20نهائي%201.pdf 

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/collegebook%20third/المدنية%20والمعمارية/pdf/كميات%20ومواصفات%20معمارية%20كراسة%20.pdf 

 تقنية عمارة ( أعمال تشطيبات )
 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/collegebook%20third/المدنية%20والمعمارية/pdf/تقنية%20عمارة-1.pdf 

 تركيبات صحية وكهربية

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/collegebook%20third/المدنية%20والمعمارية/pdf/تركيبات%20صحية%20وكهربائية.pdf 

 تقنية عمارة -2 (تفاصيل معمارية )

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/collegebook%20third/المدنية%20والمعمارية/pdf/تقنية%20عمارة%202.pdf 

----------------------------------------------------------------------- 

 دليل محترفى صناعة التشييد ( المصدر موضوع للمهندسة سنا الإسلام )

http://www.mediafire.com/?inmyotyzyjy 


 موسوعة البقرى ( البحث على موقع فورشيرد ..وهى طريقة جيدة للوصول للملفات المشهورة على الانترنت )

 موسوعة البقرى لانشاء المبانى والمرافق.pdf

 موسوعة البقرى لانشاء المبانى والمرافق.pdf

 كتاب تكنولوجيا الخرسانة لأستاذ دكتور محمود إمام جامعة المنصورة ( المصدر موقعه على موقع جامعة المنصورة )

http://osp.mans.edu.eg/imam/book1.htm 

-----------------------------------------------------
*
المراحل التفصيلية لتنفيذ اعمال الاوتاد الخرسانية Construction of concrete Piles ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

**مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

التنفيذ بالموقع من الألف إلى الياء ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

**مثبــت: متجدد : الكتاب الشامل في الموقع(تم اعدادة من اكثر من 40 كتاب واكثر من 80 مشاركه ) ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)*

مشروع تنفيذ عماره سكنيه وبالصور بشكل كامل من الالف الى الياء  ‏(



1 2 3 4 5)

مجموعه كتب باللغه العربيه فى تنفيذ المنشأت الخرسانية  ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10)

كتاب : دليل الآليات والمعدات الهندسية 

*موسوعه  المعدات المستخدمه بالمواقع الهندسيه(متجدد ) ‏(



1 2 3)

* *مثبــت: متجدد : صور خبرة فى تنفيذ مشروعات الكبارى
*
 ------------------------------------------------------

 تابع المشاركة التالية
 
 أرجو من المشرفين متابعة الموضوع وضم اللينكات الجديدة أولا بأول إلى الموضوع الأساسى
 

 سلام عليكم​


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (23 مايو 2010)

باقى المشاركة السابقة

سلام عليكم

 نستأنــف العمل

 المرشد لبناء وامتلاك المسكن ( المصدر: موضوع للمهندس hnyshwky

 كتاب متميز جدا و أسلوبه مبسط لأنه أساسا للمالك وليس للمهندس

 لكن كاتبه فعلا كاتب متميز ومفيد جدا (خاصة فى السوق الخليجى والسعودى)

http://rapidshare.com/files/60012316/Morshed.rar 

---------------------------------

 دليلك لعالم التنفيذ

 مشروع كتاب مميز جدا لكنه للأسف لم يكتمل

 لكن فيه معلومات مفيدة جدا وأسلوبه واضح للغاية

 كمان فيه ملحق لمعدلات الأداء

 




 دليلك لعالم التنفيذ.rar

 ------------------------

  تدريب المقاولين العرب ( المعهد التكنولوجى لهندسة التشييد و الادارة )

 فيه مجموعة من الموضوعات الجميلة عن التنفيذ

 - -تشريعات وقوانين السلامة والصحة المهنية
- - المفاهيم الاساسية للجودة في صناعة المقاولات
- - كتابة التقارير
- - الاتصال في مجال المقاولات
- - النظم المختلفة للشدات المعدنية
- - اقتصاديات وتفريد الحديد
- - الاشراف علي التنفيذ
- - عناصر ومكونات خطة الرقابة علي الجودة 

 المصدر : موضوع المهندس أبو القاسم

 mohandes Hadees.pdf

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CIMWYTPW 

 -----------------------------

 كتاب انشاء المبانى

 تأليف زهير ساكو ---ارتين ليفون 


 رفعته فى لينك واحد

http://rapidshare.com/files/391341090/__________________________________.rar.html 

 أو

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8QZ2AZ3M 

  أو

http://www.multiupload.com/RAOVZIDNDW 

 وموجود مقسم خمس أجزاء ولكن لينك مباشر ( المصدر منقول من احد المنتديات ) 

http://rooosana.ps/Down.php?d=cDx1 

http://rooosana.ps/Down.php?d=Gk5q 


http://rooosana.ps/Down.php?d=QmKk 


http://rooosana.ps/Down.php?d=RksI 

http://rooosana.ps/Down.php?d=E1GG 

 ----------------------------------
 
كتاب بنود استلام الأعمال
 
http://www.4shared.com/file/102496990/39f85a07/___online.html

 كتاب للتنفيذ من الألف للياء

http://www.4shared.com/file/102498014/194258aa/____.html

 اساسيات البناء

http://www.4shared.com/file/102494902/ac3d48e9/___online.html

 المصدر :: موضوع المهندسة سنا الإسلام

 ------------------------------

 كيف تستلم ؟؟؟ من موضوع على الانترنت وضعته فى وورد

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R46AGA6Q 

http://rapidshare.com/files/391345480/___________________.rar.html 

-----------------------------------------------------

 أفضل ملف فيديو يوضح طريقة تنفيذ بعض المنشآت الخرسانية للمبتدئين ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8) 

فيديو لعملية صب قواعد مفردة

أدوات صناعة , صب , دمك , تسوية , الخرسانة في الموقع (فيديو)

فيديو طريقة البناء بالطوب للمهندس حسن قنديل
------------------------------------------------------

*تكنولوجيا أعمال الخرسانة - الانشاءات المعمارية : الصف الأول دبلوم فنى صناعى*

*ftp://ftp.moe.gov.eg/book/system3/tech_sec1_s.rar* 

*المصدر : موضوع مهندس إسلام على و موقع وزارة التربية والتعليم المصرية* 
​*
تكنولوجيا اعمال البناء تخصص بناء وتشطيب : الصف الأول دبلوم صناعى​*
* المصدر : موضوع مهندس إسلام على و موقع وزارة التربية والتعليم المصرية​*
*ftp://ftp.moe.gov.eg/book/technicaledu/sec1-buildingtech-s.rar​*

*تكنولوجيا المياه والصرف الصحى - شبكات المياه والأعمال الصحية : الصف الأول دبلوم صناعى
*
ftp://ftp.moe.gov.eg/book/technicaledu/sec1-watertech-s.rar

*المصدر : موضوع مهندس إسلام على و موقع وزارة التربية والتعليم المصرية

**الدهــــــــان*

*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G5OCIO38

**
http://rapidshare.com/files/391780448/____________.rar.html


http://www.multiupload.com/FCXH2UVSAS​​​​​*​------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 موسوعة عالم التنفيذ للمهندس المدنى و المعمارى مدعومة بمئات الصور

الكامل فى عالم التنفيذ للمهندس المدنى مدعوم بالصور

  كتاب عالم التنفيذ للمهندس المدنى و المعمارى مدعم بالصور

---------------------------------------------------------------

موسوعة التدعيم والترميم

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YM3HTCD9 

http://www.multiupload.com/BGZIZB8DF7 

 -------------------

 الطرق الحديثة لترميم و تقوية و حماية المنشات الخرسانية

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VNX0810T 

http://www.multiupload.com/F76NDWGF9E 

 -------------------------

 مقال فى تسعير المشروعات - تقدير تكلفة cost estimate

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VOAUMINV 

http://www.multiupload.com/G6E13MBWO0 

 --------------------

 محاسبة مقاولات

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9HCT0K2W 

http://www.multiupload.com/5Y5HZMOSU8 

محاضرة فى الدهان
مدعمة بالصور

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9PLJKW2G 

http://www.multiupload.com/MHVBPIF7FY 

 --------------------------------

 كتاب الكترونى مصور فى التنفيذ فى الموقع

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H2DP3OYN 

http://www.multiupload.com/OWG67X40EB 

 ------------------------------------

 كتاب به مراحل التنفيذ المختلفة ومعلومات وتفاصيل عنها

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XMVQAEJV 

http://www.multiupload.com/DRI61HX071 
​​ تابع المشاركة التالية

 سلام عليكم

 
​


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (23 مايو 2010)

باقى المشاركة السابقة


المراجع الأجنبية


  Concrete Construction Engineering Handbook, Second Edition 
*by:* Edward G. Nawy 

 المصدر موقع جيجابيدياgigapedia

 كتاب مرجعى 1500 صفحة فيهم الخرسانة من أيام الرومان لحد أيام الأمريكان

 هههههههههههههههههههههه


 قصدى طبعا فيهم درسات كتير عن الخرسانة

http://rapidshare.com/files/169713342/0849374928-Concrete.rar 

http://rapidshare.com/files/169765126/ConcConstEngiHan2ndEd.rar 

http://ifile.it/gxqszfc/0849374928-Concrete.rar 

 ------------------------


Formwork: a Guide to Good Practice  
*by:* The Concrete Society 


 المصدر جيجا بيديا

 كتاب جيد فى الشدات الخشبية وغيرها ( أنواع غريبة من الشدات والشدات الخاصة )

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L0H1SQFP 

http://ifile.it/9rzeo3k/160621___formwork_guide_to_good_ppractice.rar 



 --------------------------------
Concrete Formwork Systems  
*by:* Awad S. Hanna 


 كتاب مشهور فى الشدات بمختلف أنواعها


 جيجا بيديا المصدر


http://ifile.it/9auj70/concrete_formwork_systems_0824700724.rar 

http://ifile.it/a0suhm7/0824700724.rar 

------------------------------------------------------------------------- 



 -Construction Methods and Management by S. W. Nunnally, 7th Edition, 2007.pdf

 كتاب مميز فعلا فيه حسابات كثيرة منها مثلا حسابات تكاليف الكثير من المعدات
 وحسابات تقييم المشروعات ماليا وحسابات تكاليف المواد
 ومعلومات وتفاصيل عن التنفيذ


 273479___construction_planning_equipment_and_methods_.rar


 هذا الكتاب مرجع فى بابه وانت بتقلب فى كتب الإدارة بص فى المراجع هتلاقيه فيهم

 كتاب ممتاز حقا
 
 سلام عليكم

 *
*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 مايو 2010)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء ... وفى انتظار الجديد
*_


----------



## طاهر محمد قاسم (24 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا ....... ودائما فى افادة الغير


----------



## م الجراني (24 مايو 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 مايو 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بعضا من الوقت

وفى انتظار كل جديد به ان شاء الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 مايو 2010)

تم اضافة جميع المشاركات الى المشاركة الاصلية بالموضوع
مع حذف تلك المشاركات حتى لا يلتبس الامر على الاعضاء

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (24 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على التثبيت المؤقت لمشرفتنا سنا الإسلام

كذلك تصرف سديد حذف مشاركاتى


يارب الموضوع يكون مفيد للجميع


سلام عليكم


----------



## احمد_سلوم (24 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 مايو 2010)

إبراهيم عبد الحميد قال:


> سلام عليكم
> 
> نسيت أن أنوه عن مصادر الموضوع
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة مع فصل المراجع العربية عن الاجنبية فى مشاركة تالية

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (24 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم واعانك فى الامتحانات المقبله


----------



## محمد دهشورى (24 مايو 2010)

موضوع ان شاء الله مميز جدااااااااااااااااااااااا 
على بركه الله


----------



## ADJI2010 (24 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ديميرونى (24 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع



http://www.soft4islam.com/22/bag_images/hadith1copymh3.jpg ​

http://www.soft4islam.com ​

http://www.soft4islam.com​


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا على الردود


شكرا يا بشمهندس تامر على الدعاء


وربنا يعينك انت كمان فى الامتحانات


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 مايو 2010)

إبراهيم عبد الحميد قال:


> سلام عليكم
> 
> أضم أيضا للمراجع الأجنبية هذين الكتابين ( لهم موضوع خاص لكنى أرى أن أضعهم هنا)
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى عمر زايد (25 مايو 2010)

معظم هذة الملفات على فور شير وهو مغلق معى ولاادرى السبب ياريت لو روابط اخرى وشكرا


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (25 مايو 2010)

ياريت لو حد يقدر يرفع الملفات مرة أخرى على روابط غير المحجوبة فى السعودية و الخليج يكون أحسن

وياريت الأخوة من الدول اللى فيها حجب يقولولننا ماهى المواقع الغير محجوبة


لأان أغلب مواقع الشيرنج محجوبة عندهم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

إبراهيم عبد الحميد قال:


> سلام عليكم
> 
> 
> نستأنــف العمل
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مصرى عربى اصيل (25 مايو 2010)

من كل قلبى : جزاك الله خيرا

لم اتوقع ان هذه الانواع من المعرفة والتفاصيل الدقيقة جدا مكتوبة فى مكان واحد


----------



## BaShEnGiNeeR (26 مايو 2010)

ماشاء الله موضوع متميز 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (26 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 مايو 2010)

إبراهيم عبد الحميد قال:


> لم أجد هذه المجموعة من المقالات مضافة فى الموضوع الأساسى
> 
> شكرا جزيلا و أسف للإزعاج



لان هذه الملفات تحتوى بداخلها على بيانات شخصية واعلانات عن دورات تدريبية من قبل المهندس حسن قنديل وقد تاكدت من ذلك بنفسى حيث قمت بتحميل الملفات من الرابط للتأكد من ذلك 
ونفس تلك الملفات تم التبليغ عنها سابقا بالقسم من قبل احد الاعضاء وتم حذف جميع هذه المواضيع من القسم للمهندس احسن قتديل والتى تحتوى على تلك البيانات والتى ما كان الغرض منها الا الدعايا فقط بشكل غير مباشر عند الاطلاع على محتوى جميع الملفات وكان طلب الحذف بتوجيه من الادارة مباشرة

اذا كان حضرتك تستطيع تعديل الملفات بحذف كافة البيانات والاعلانات عن الدورات التدريبية الموجودة فيها واعادة رفعها ما فى مشكلة ان شاء الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## احمد الديب (26 مايو 2010)

الله ينور عليك يا عم هو ده الشغل ولا بلاش


----------



## misho2797 (26 مايو 2010)

بجد موضوع رائع رائع الله يباركلك عليه يارب


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (26 مايو 2010)

طيب شكرا يابشمهندسه

و التزاما برؤية الإدارة أرجو حذفها أيضا من مشاركاتى

وحذف أى شىء يخل بسياسة إدارة الملتقى


طبعا لايمكننى التعديل فى الملقات لأن صاحبها أصدرها بهذا الشكل

وله الحق فى ذلك لأنه ملكه ولا يمكننا الاعتداء على ملكيته لها بالتعديل فيها


شكرا جزيلا و أرجو دائما توضيح الأمور فى المشاركات حتى يعرف الجميع هذه السياسات

خاصة من يجهولنها مثلى


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (26 مايو 2010)

شكرا تم حذفه لكنى لم أرى ذلك و شكرا على ربط الموضوع بموضوعات الأعضاء القيمة

فكرة سديدة جدا

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 مايو 2010)

إبراهيم عبد الحميد قال:


> شكرا تم حذفه لكنى لم أرى ذلك و شكرا على ربط الموضوع بموضوعات الأعضاء القيمة
> 
> فكرة سديدة جدا
> 
> شكرا جزيلا



جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وبانتظار كل جديد لاثراء الموضوع ان شاء الله


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (26 مايو 2010)

الحمد لله كده نكون وصلنا بحمد الله إلى حوالى 70 كتاب ( مع اعتبار كل الكتاب والركراسات التدريبية المكملة لبعضها كتابا واحدا )

و أظن أنه تم تغطية العديد من جوانب عالم التشييد و التنفيذ وكل مايتعلق بهما


والحمد لله مازال أمامنا العديد والعديد من الكتب والمقالات التى نود تغطيتها


وكذلك مجالات لم نتطرق إليها بالقدر الكافى مثل التسعير والتخطيط والتقارير الفنية

والجوانب المعمارية التى يلم بها المهندس المدنى وكذلك الترميمات

ومحاسبة المقاولات و إدارة الموقع والإشراف على التنفيذ


أنجزنا الكثير والحمد لله ومازال هناك جديد دائما


واستأذن حضراتكم فى التوقف عن إضافة المزيد من الكتب خلال فترة الامتحانات


واستئناف إضافة الكتب الجديده بعد الانتهاء منها


وأرجو منكم الدعاء لى ولكل زملائى بالتوفيق فى الامتحانات


جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


سلام عليكم


إبراهيم عبد الحميد


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 مايو 2010)

إبراهيم عبد الحميد قال:


> *تكنولوجيا أعمال الخرسانة - الانشاءات المعمارية : الصف الأول دبلوم فنى صناعى*
> *ftp://ftp.moe.gov.eg/book/system3/tech_sec1_s.rar*
> *المصدر : موضوع مهندس إسلام على و موقع وزارة التربية والتعليم المصرية*
> *-----------------------------------------------------------------*​*تكنولوجيا اعمال البناء تخصص بناء وتشطيب : الصف الأول دبلوم صناعى​**المصدر : موضوع مهندس إسلام على و موقع وزارة التربية والتعليم المصرية**ftp://ftp.moe.gov.eg/book/technicaledu/sec1-buildingtech-s.rar​**----------------------------------------------------​**تكنولوجيا المياه والصرف الصحى - شبكات المياه والأعمال الصحية : الصف الأول دبلوم صناعى​​​**المصدر : موضوع مهندس إسلام على و موقع وزارة التربية والتعليم المصرية​​​**
> ...



تمت الاضافة

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 مايو 2010)

إبراهيم عبد الحميد قال:


> الحمد لله كده نكون وصلنا بحمد الله إلى حوالى 70 كتاب ( مع اعتبار كل الكتاب والركراسات التدريبية المكملة لبعضها كتابا واحدا )
> 
> و أظن أنه تم تغطية العديد من جوانب عالم التشييد و التنفيذ وكل مايتعلق بهما
> 
> ...



بالنجاح والتوفيق ان شاء الله
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## djaafar salim (27 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
تحية عطرة الى مؤسيسي هذا الموقع والى جميع المشاركين الذين ساهمو في ترقية هذاالموقع العلمي بالدرجة الاولى...
تحية خاصة الى المهندسين العرب ....
نتمنى التوفيق لما فيه الخير والفلاح لجميع العرب ولجميع المسلمين في العالم.


----------



## ahmed elsharkawy (28 مايو 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## kotoz99 (28 مايو 2010)

ربنا يجعل الموضوع دا فى ميزان حسناتك
بجد الموضوع حلو اوى وربنا يكرمك


----------



## struct-eng (28 مايو 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## muhamed ogba (28 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجدت هنا كتب قيمة ولن اجدها بسهولة لولاكم


----------



## SHADY2281980 (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من اتى الله بقلب سليم


----------



## civil_eng1184 (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (29 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي ابراهيم علي الموضوع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## SHADY2281980 (30 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله ثواب جاري


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (30 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## body55 (2 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مشكور جدا وبارك الله بجهودك/////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## هانى عصمت (4 يونيو 2010)

كتاب عالم التنفيذ للمهندس المدنى و المعمارى مدعم بالصور

http://www.4shared.com/file/JD-OVrwx/hanyessmat2010.html


----------



## صبرى محمود (4 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## saifalbergo (4 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً فعلاً موضوع رائع ومجهود ولا أروع


----------



## هانى عصمت (4 يونيو 2010)

موسوعة عالم التنفيذ للمهندس المدنى و المعمارى مدعومة بمئات الصور

http://www.4shared.com/file/SI9bxdCX/__online.html


----------



## ma_sheemy (4 يونيو 2010)

ألف مليون شكر على كل هذا العمل الجيد


----------



## omer_d (6 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على هذا الجهدالرائع


----------



## هانى عصمت (7 يونيو 2010)

|الكامل فى عالم التنفيذ للمهندس المدنى مدعوم بالصور

http://www.4shared.com/file/LQZDh6rD/EgyMohands.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 يونيو 2010)

هانى عصمت قال:


> |الكامل فى عالم التنفيذ للمهندس المدنى مدعوم بالصور
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/lqzdh6rd/egymohands.html



جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك

تم اضافة روابط مواضيع حضرتك الثلاثة الخاصة بالتنفيذ الى المشاركة الثانية بهذا الموضوع حرصا على تجميع كافة المواضيع الخاصة بالتنفيذ بموضوع واحد يسهل الاستفادة منه للجميع ان شاء الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## هانى عصمت (7 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## المهندس الفقيرلله (7 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله في جميع الذين يحاولون ان يقدموا شيئا لخدمة البشرية والمسلمين خصوصا


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (9 يونيو 2010)

شكـــــرا أخى على المجهــود الرائع و نتمنــى المزيد باذن اللـــــــــــه


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (10 يونيو 2010)

سلام عليكم


سوف نستأنف الموضوع إن شاء الله قريبا


سلام عليكم


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (11 يونيو 2010)

سلام عليكم


أسف على الانقطاع لظروف الامتحانات


نستـــــــأنف الموضوع


موسوعة التدعيم والترميم


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YM3HTCD9


http://www.multiupload.com/BGZIZB8DF7


-------------------


الطرق الحديثة لترميم و تقوية و حماية المنشات الخرسانية


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VNX0810T


http://www.multiupload.com/F76NDWGF9E



-------------------------


مقال فى تسعير المشروعات - تقدير تكلفة cost estimate


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VOAUMINV


http://www.multiupload.com/G6E13MBWO0


--------------------

محاسبة مقاولات


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9HCT0K2W


http://www.multiupload.com/5Y5HZMOSU8



شكرا جزيلا


بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (11 يونيو 2010)

سلام عليكم



محاضرة فى الدهان

مدعمة بالصور

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9PLJKW2G


http://www.multiupload.com/MHVBPIF7FY

--------------------------------
كتاب الكترونى مصور فى التنفيذ فى الموقع


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H2DP3OYN


http://www.multiupload.com/OWG67X40EB

------------------------------------
كتاب به مراحل التنفيذ المختلفة ومعلومات وتفاصيل عنها


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XMVQAEJV


http://www.multiupload.com/DRI61HX071



سلام عليكم


أرجو أن تنال الكتب إعجابكم

​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 يونيو 2010)

إبراهيم عبد الحميد قال:


> سلام عليكم
> 
> 
> أسف على الانقطاع لظروف الامتحانات
> ...





إبراهيم عبد الحميد قال:


> سلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الاهتمام وسرعة الإضافة


----------



## mausa (13 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فى جهدك


----------



## midoo_m86 (15 يونيو 2010)

thankess


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 يونيو 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد - موضوع كتب شامل : كودات هندسية، كتب بالإنجليزية، كتب بالفرنسية، مكتبة هندسية ضخمة , محاضرات ‏(




1 2 3) 

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا

جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## م.هادي (16 يونيو 2010)

مضوع اعتبره من فئة الفايف ستار

تشكر والله أخي على هالموضوع الشامل والأكثر من رائع وجعل ذلك في موازين حسناتك


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على التعديل


----------



## body55 (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين على الكتب الرائعه والمفيده
nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## وعدكوم (11 يوليو 2010)

سلمت الايادي وشكراً اعلم انها لا توفيك حقك
ادامك الله فاعل للخير وناشر للمعرفة


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (12 يوليو 2010)

العفو بارك الله فيكم جميعاااااا على هذه الكلمات الرائعه


----------



## body55 (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## محمد 977 (13 يوليو 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب
مشكووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (15 يوليو 2010)

العفو بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## eng mohamed atef (15 يوليو 2010)

مفيش احلى ولا اجمل من كده


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (26 يوليو 2010)

الله يخليك بحب أنا أتابع الموضوع ده بالذات مش عارف ليه

ونفسى يكمل لانه ناقص حاجات كتير و محتاج مجهود كبير علشان يكمل بالصورة اللى أنا متخيلها

الله المستعان


إن شاء الله يكمل فى يوم من الأيام بس هو كويس جدا دلوقتى


----------



## abu Habib (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*الله يجزيك 1000خير*


----------



## إبراهيم طلعت (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## myada1 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hemouda (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكر*

شكرا يا بشمهندس وربنا يقدرك على فعل الخير دايما يا رب
0(ومن يعمل مثقال زرة خيرا يره)


----------



## eng md (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (13 يناير 2011)

العفو بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## أشرف سيد عبدالله (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير انا كنت عاوزة اقرا في التنفيذ ومكنتش اتوقع اني اجد في مشاركة واحدة هذذذا الكم ما شاء الله ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
انا مبتدأة في عالم التنفيذ تنصحني ابدأ بأي الكتب اولا
نفسي اكون متمكنه جدا وانا في الموقع


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (26 أبريل 2011)

سلام عليكم


والله كلهم كتب مفيده وكويسه

بس أنصحك تقرأى وتشوفى فى الموقع يعنى تقرأى وتطبقى

يعنى مثلا لو هتروحى موقع فيه خرسانات يبقى تشوفى كتب النجارة والحدادة

وتكنولوجيا الخرسانة و اللى فيها فصول عن صب الخرسانة وهكذا

بس عموما

دليلك لعالم التنفيذ كويس وكذلك التنفيذ من الألف للياء

بس هتحسى ان المعلومات والمصطلحات كتير

بس بالتعود والممارسة هتكون الدنيا أسهل ان شاء الله

أرجو أكون أفدتك وأفدت غيرى بتجميع كل الكتب ديه فى مكان واحد

سلام عليكم


----------



## أشرف سيد عبدالله (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## anoor1 (30 أبريل 2011)

موسوعه رائعة 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## D r e a m (20 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الموضوع الجامد ده 
​


----------



## صالح بارزيق (30 مايو 2011)

بسم الله وما شاء الله 
بلموضوع هذا يستطيع المهندس الموبتداء ان يبني خبره عظيمه
الف الف شكر على هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (17 أغسطس 2011)

كم انتم متميزون جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس مينا (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً بجد تميز رائع ومجهود يستحق الشكر

:28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:
:77::77::12::12::12::12::12::77::77:
:28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:
​


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (18 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## aahmed662002 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

بجد من امتع واجمد المواضيع التى وجدتها


----------



## aahmed662002 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

وكمان تاجميعه الموضوع جميله جدا


----------



## aahmed662002 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورين جميعا على هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## aahmed662002 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aahmed662002 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير انا كنت عاوزة اقرا في التنفيذ ومكنتش اتوقع اني اجد في مشاركة واحدة هذذذا الكم ما شاء الله ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
انا مبتدأة في عالم التنفيذ تنصحني ابدأ بأي الكتب اولا
نفسي اكون متمكنه جدا وانا في الموقع*​


----------



## كوردستان (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (6 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Hosam Abu Elfetoh (30 يناير 2013)

eng/ibrahim eid قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا




شكرا لك


----------



## المحتار طاهري (30 يناير 2013)

بارك الله لك في اهلك ومالك ورزقك علما نافعا انشاء الله عن جميل صنيعك ،


----------



## محمودشمس (13 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمودشمس (14 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng. marwan kamel (26 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 

رجااااء حااار لأن جميع الروابط لا تعمل 

أحتاج المجموعة بشدة 

لو يتم إعادة الرفع أو توضيح كيفية تنزيل الكتب 

ولكم خالص الشكر والعرفان


----------



## javierzanetti (13 يوليو 2014)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير و لكن رابط 

  تدريب المقاولين العرب ( المعهد التكنولوجى لهندسة التشييد و الادارة )

لا يعمل


----------

